# BSOD Vista x64



## mecea04 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ive been getting randoms blue screens in Vista x64, they seem to happen randomly, I cannot find a certain thing to recreate it, it just happens. THe pc is brand new and overclocked. It ran perfect for about a week and thats when the problems started setting in. Ive tried searching everywhere to figure out what is wrong, and have tried various things to fix it with no avail. first ill list my system

OS: Vista x64
Q6600 Quadcore 2.4 OC @ 3.2Ghz
1GBx4 Crucial Ballistix PC26400
Gigabyte P35-DS3P rev 2.0
EVGA 8800GT
OCZ GameXstream 700W PSU
x2 WD Raptors in a RAID 0
x2 WD 500GB drive
zalman CNPS9700

Now for the blue screens i have been getting:
1.) ndis.sys (stop:0x00000109)
2.) ksecdd.sys (stop: 0x0000003B)
3.) memory_management (stop: 0x0000001A)
4.) Modification of system code or a critical data structure was detected (stop: 0x00000109)
5.) Special_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION (stop: 0x000000C1)

Ive ran prime 95 for 2.5hrs with no errors
when I run memtest86+ i get about an error every 2seconds with every single stick of ram. I have tested all the ram individually and in different slots, all got errors. I dont think all the ram would be bad, and since it passes prime 95 for 2.5hrs i think its also good. I have all the windows updates, updated all my drivers, flashed my bios, upgraded the bios on the video card. Ive tried running my system with the fail safe defaults (no overclock) still got the bsod. Ive tried disabling certain items: NIC, Sound Card, wireless adapter. I am now out of ideas and really have no idea what may be wrong and could use someone else's insight on this problem.

I also reformatted my pc one time to see if that would help, it didnt. Before i reformatted though I was getting a few different bsod errors that I do not get now ill list them:
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (stop: 0x0000000A)
fltmgr.sys

system_service_exception (stop: 0x0000003b)
stop: 0x00000218 {registry file failure)
the registry cannot load the hive (file):
\systemroot\system32\config\security
or its log alternate
it is corrupt, absent, or not writable

any input or suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!
I can provide more info if needed.

thanks in advance


----------



## damonbrodie (Jan 26, 2008)

I have the same motherboard (GA-P35-DS3P) and Vista x64. The system was solid for almost 2 months, and then two weeks ago I started getting random BSODs. I have re-installed from scratch, applied all updates, etc. Still bluescreens seemingly randomly.

I'm downloading the SP1 release candidate now to see if that helps.


----------



## mecea04 (Jan 16, 2008)

I also have all the available updates. I recently just tried taking out 2 of the 4GB of RAM and and it ran solid for like 15min, then when I put in one of the other 2 sticks it would bsod. This led me to believe that it was bad RAM, so I RMA'd 2 sticks back (came in packs of 2) ran with just 2GB in for about 5 days, then the bsod came back just as they were before. Lemme know if you have any luck.


----------



## damonbrodie (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is what I have just tried:

1) Flashed to the F9 rev of the bios.
2) I changed the SATA settings in the BIOS (for both chips) to "AHCI". I only have SATA drives (dvd and hd) in my setup, no PATA
3) Installed Vista SP1 beta
4) Set my Power Options to "High Performance". I previously had a power plan that I had custom crafted. After I set to High Performance, I changed the settings for everything (including monitor) to never shut down.

The reason for the last one, is that it seemed to me that most of my reboots happened when idle. I wonder if I was getting the BSODs when Vista was trying to power save something?

Since doing this (15 hour ago) I have not had any reboots. Still too early to call it a success, but for a while I was rebooting 10 times a day.


----------



## mecea04 (Jan 16, 2008)

I also had my bios flashed to F9 rev, and set my power settings to high performance and changed all the hibernate and sleep settings to off. I still got bsod, I think ill try setting my sata to AHCI...(what is that?) I have all SATA harddrives and a SATA dvd-rom. Then maybe after that try SP1 beta.... I still think mine was a RAM issue, RMA'd 2 sticks one was bad one was good, the remaining 2 i thought were good until I got another bsod, just ran 1 stick and have been running for a day. Ill let you know if i still get bsod when i get my 2 other sticks back. Should be this week.


----------



## mecea04 (Jan 16, 2008)

well, after running solid for a little over 2days on that single stick I finally got another bsod (0x0000007E) and I get it again and again now everytime i boot into windows. So maybe it isnt the RAM. I have no clue anymore.


----------



## mecea04 (Jan 16, 2008)

just an update, went to best buy and bought a psu and different memory to try and narrow the problem a lil. Put in the new memory and have been rock solid for 2days now. I guess i got 4 bad sticks of ram or somethin.....


----------



## damonbrodie (Jan 26, 2008)

An update from me. My number of crashes went down, but not all the way to zero. I found something else that was not updated, the Realtek ALC889A driver. The driver that was installed was the generic Windows one. I installed the one from the gigabyte website, and we'll see if that is the final cure for me.


----------



## mecea04 (Jan 16, 2008)

I also tried updating that realtek driver with no avail for me.

On the plus side:
I got my ram back 4 days ago that I RMA'd, put it in, and have been running ever since. Looks like it was a RAM issue..... I just gotta wait for the other 2GB that I RMA'd also and see if it still runs solid when I have 4GB of RAM.


----------



## sdhild99 (May 24, 2008)

Guys, did you ever find out what caused the trouble in your computers? I have a VERY similar problem to yours.

My computer ran stable for about a month (after I built it), but now it gets a lot of different BSOD. I have the following setup:

* Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS4
* 4GB DDR2 RAM (1066MHz) - Crucial BallistiX PC2-8500 (4x1GB)
* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
* Noctua NH-UP12P CPU Cooler w/120mm fan
* Thermaltake Toughpower 750W PSU
* Antec Performance One P182
* MSI GeForce 8600 GTS Heatpipe 256 MB
* NEC DVD-brenner AD-7200S Black
* 2x WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR RE 500GB SATA II 7200RPM 16MB RAID EDITION IN (WD5000ABYS) 

I can't figure out what's causing the trouble. I don't think both my hard drives are corrupt already. Tried to reinstall XP several times without help


----------



## mecea04 (Jan 16, 2008)

I replaced the crucial ballistix ram with corsair and I have been running perfect ever since. I RMA'd the crucial RAM twice, which resulted in BSOD both times... I think that RAM is just crap, get new RAM and it should work...


----------



## sdhild99 (May 24, 2008)

mecea04. Thanks a lot for your reply. I see that you have Gigabyte EP35-DS3 while I have EP35-DS4. 

1. What exact Corsair RAM did you buy?

2. Do you still run 4x1GB modules

3. Did you have to do any manual adjustments to memory timing and or memory voltage in BIOS in order to get your system stable using Corsair, or does it run fine using the AUTO-setting in BIOS?

I'm looking forward to your reply


----------



## mecea04 (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought the corsair XMS2 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800....
here is a link to newegg 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194

It is a 2x2GB module

I over clocked this memory to 1066Mhz with a voltage of 2.1V and timings of 5-5-5-12.

That crucial RAM I had at first ran for close to a month then thats when the problems started, lots of various BSOD. So I RMA'd that ram twice and the same things happened each time, the system would run fine for a week or so then the blue screens would return. As soon as I received the corsair RAM I installed it, the system booted up perfectly, ran it for a week not over clocked so then i decided to over clock it and now its been running solid for a couple months at 3.2Ghz.


----------



## sdhild99 (May 24, 2008)

OK, thanks a lot for your answer. I'll try to get a hold of some Corsair modules. I'll let you know how it goes


----------

